# London for new years eve?



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

Anyone got any suggestions for a site or location to stay in or around london for new years eve? we would like to spend the evening in central london so will need a site or location that is easily accessible via public transport after midnight?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*London*

Hi there, we went to crystal palace c/c site last year brill, get bus pass for few days wardens very helpful, bus is free after midnight to every body. lot of people to get home.
Eddie.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

I would use Abbey Wood CC site.

There are bound to be late night trains running - and the station is less than 5 minutes from the site.

Happy Travels


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

There was a thread on this a couple of weeks ago and some issue with bookings being dropped by the CC at this site. I can't remember the outcome. The C&CC also have a couple of sites open around London too, albeit further out than the CC.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Theobalds Park CCC

Bus 217 to Turnpike Lane then bus 29 to Traf Square

Or Bus 217 to Turnpike Lane then on the Pic underground

Or Mainline from Liverpool Street and us one of the Stansted Express stops

Or Cockfosters underground and drive

Or Bike only 45 mins


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Abbey Wood. We've booked there the last two New Year's Eves. Easy to get into Charing Cross and trains back run into the early hours. I think it may now be fully booked but there will be cancellations in the days up to New Year as people release their early bookings.


----------



## wurzelwagon (Oct 1, 2012)

hi cje 101 stayed at the ccc site at Chertsey early part of the year really nice site can catch the train from Chertsey station but easier an quicker to catch it at Weybridge only a short taxi drive away the train was 9 pound return an seemed plenty of them around midnight


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Crystal Palace is your easiest option: Very regular No. 3 bus from outside the site and, as the N3, it runs all night. It takes you directly into central London ( Trafalgar Square and beyond) with no changes.

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/tfl/gettingaround/maps/buses/?r=3

If you want to book there then I'd strongly advise doing so asap as it is a very popular site. It's also in the LEZ so you must be compliant.

G


----------



## Dunston (Nov 9, 2012)

Grizzly sorry to show my ignorance but what is "in the LEZ"


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Low Emissions Zone which is designed to stop pollution in London. If your vehicle does not meet certain pollution standards then you pay a levy. There is a much more detailed explanation on the Transport For London site. 

G


----------



## Tintent115 (Dec 20, 2012)

Crystal Palace showing fully booked....................

You could try watching for a cancellation.


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

We stayed at Wyatts Covert, Denham, for New Year a couple of years ago.

Bit further out of London but it is outside the LEZ at the end of the M40 and very easy to get to for those arriving from the North and West. Lovely small CC site. Half hour walk down the hill to the station for the train to Marylebone.

Watched the fireworks on Embankment and made our way back (all public transport is free to get everyone home on New Year's Eve) arriving back at the campsite around 2.30am.

Catz


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

enter your no in here
https://lowemissionzone.tfl.gov.uk/b/pb/lezComplianceProvideVRM.faces

expensive if not compliant

joe


----------

